# is my dog ABKC american bully????



## bullies4life (Oct 8, 2017)

this is my dog names bella she is a year old! is she a bully? I will post pedigrees if needed breeder said that she is but just want to know if she really is


----------



## babyiraq (Oct 9, 2017)

Looks like it to me

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## babyiraq (Oct 9, 2017)

Does he look funny to you? Suppose he is American pitbull terrier mix with American bully..
















Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Pedigree from a reputable registry is the only real way to know. Your breeder should know these thing before doing a breeding. If the dog is registered.


----------



## babyiraq (Oct 9, 2017)

Rudy4747 said:


> Pedigree from a reputable registry is the only real way to know. Your breeder should know these thing before doing a breeding. If the dog is registered.


Right but im just asking if he looks good or funny that's all because if I decide I want him I'll have to meet them today and it's 3 hours away

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

If he looks good for an ABKC bully? That would depend, he looks like he could be registered as am am bully. He doesn't look like a sound bully show dog from the pics to me. I haven't spent much time.with the standard but he doesn't have the look of the winning dogs I have see..


----------

